# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 7/24/22



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

This week we were met with the same S-SW winds and extreme low tides. This has changed our game plan up a bit. We would chase trout first couple wades in the morning before the sun broke the morning clouds. Then as the day quickly heated up and we lost the trout bite, we turned our attention to stalking shin deep grass flats. Rigging Down South Lures burner shad on the Laguna Rod we proceeded to inch quietly along looking for reds tailing and cruising the edge of sand pockets.

This is just as much fun as Sight Casting off the tower when done correctly. Walking without a sound you are able to get within feet of these reds and they have no idea. It's just like stalking that monster buck through the brush. Once you're in their wheelhouse it's game on. We had some fish refuse or simply spook as soon as we made the cast. Others would jump on it, I think the trick is once you find them, just stand there and let them work into your range. Be patient and don't rush towards them. Lots of fun this week and finally today the SE wind kicked in, by the time we got back to the dock this afternoon the water had come up a bit. Hopefully this week's SE wind forecast will continue to bring in the water, I think it will change our trout bite for the better.


----------

